
Ethernet MDIO / MMD Design for FPGA Open Source Network Processor - mindchasers
https://mindchasers.com/dev/hw-mdio
======
mindchasers
If you're a college student and interested in FPGA design & network security,
please take a look at the education link at the top of page for this article.
Thank you!

------
oneowl
Thank you for writing this article and for the great project.Do you have any
plans for opensource wireless chips 802.11?

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Wouldn't that run into regulatory issues?

~~~
zamadatix
If you wanted to sell them for general use you'd need to get the government
stamp of approval on interference testing.

